# Any advice? Really, I'm open to sugestions!



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

I want to know how to prevent elbow calluses! My dog is allowed on the furniture and has his own bed. He is never made to sleep on the floor, but often chooses to. I was just wondering if anyone had any suggestions.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Hmmm...never gave it much thought. But you could use Bag Balm and massage it in to soften the skin and lessen the dryness. I've used it on paws when I lived in cold climates.


----------



## DogGone (Nov 28, 2009)

Don’t let your dog get fat. I’ve noticed the fatter the dogs are the easier they get the elbow calluses and the bigger the elbow calluses are. I would recommend throw rugs everywhere your dog likes to lay down. Better yet a doggie bed. The throw rugs helped a little bit, but they were not plush enough. My dogs haven’t had any elbow calluses since I’ve started getting the foam doggie beds. To prevent calluses the foam that is like a waffle or has spikes in it is supposed to be the best to reduce calluses and prevent circulation problems. I think once they get calluses it is difficult or impossible to get rid of them.


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks guys. My dogs have never been overweight (believe it or not) I can be quite neurotic when it comes to weight issues.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I've mostly seen elbow calluses on dogs that are kept on hard surfaces, kenneled on cement, crated a lot with no dog bed or blanket. I spoil my dogs by giving them mats and towels and blankets to lie on, very much with the hope that it will prevent calluses, in addition to just wanting them to be comfy. 

So far, I've never had a callus problem. Though if I had a dog that ate his/her blankets, then I'd be okay with letting them lie on the hard floor/bare crate, because a callus is much less of an issue than a blockage.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i'm neurotic about my dog. :hammer:



shannonrae said:


> Thanks guys. My dogs have never been overweight (believe it or not) I can be quite neurotic when it comes to weight issues.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

that's nice.



Castlemaid said:


> I spoil my dogs by giving them mats and towels and blankets to lie on, very much with the hope that it will prevent calluses, in addition to just wanting them to be comfy.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Bella has a callous now - there are 3 mattresses, beds, etc. everywhere - she will lay on the hard floor by choice at times though I cannot figure out why she has them. What else can be done?


----------

